# Royal Canin vs. Wellness



## nyc02 (Sep 7, 2005)

Does anyone have a sense for which is better. Mine are currently on the Wellness puppy mix and eating it (they are picky eaters, so at least they like the Wellness). I plan on keeping them on the Wellness for a while since they are picky and I don't want to switch them from something they like and seems to be very healthy for them. I've read that some on here use Royal Canin. Is it better than Wellness or about the same quality? I guess I'm curious for when I transition them into adult food later on down the road. Thanks!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

They are both wonderful foods...I personally give my baby RC puppy...and when he gets finicky I mix it with Wellness Puppy Canned food.

I stick with RC because he likes it...but I wouldn't hesitate to try Wellness...

My vet told me RC and Wellness are excellent, but he leans more toward RC for little guys...

Hope that helps some :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i agree, they are both great foods but for mine i use royal canin. chiwi gets the chihuahua formula and jumba gets the mini puppy. when he's old enough i'll switch him to the chi as well. 

i started chiwi out on science diet but she got very finicky and after many food trials i found the rc mini puppy was perfect for her. very nutritious and the pieces are soooo small she didn't have any problems eating them at all. other foods i would have to break each kibble in half to get her to put it in her mouth to eat.

i never tried wellness cause the store by me didn't have the puppy formula when i would go hunting for a new food to try but i have heard good things about it.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i use royal canin never heard of wellness not sure if they have that here?! im a royal canin fan


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Chico is fed Wellness. I do agree, Royal Canin is an excellent food, and if for some unforeseen reason Chico stopped liking the Wellness, I'd most likely put him on Royal Canin for chi's. 

Royal Canin isn't lieing when they tell you they have breed or need specific diets either. My cat has a very sensitive stomach and would throw up any food I tried. I put him on the Royal Canin Special 33 and he doesn't get sick anymore. (Just thought I'd atest to their good quality)

But, if your chi's like Wellness are are doing good on it, I wouldn't switch them just yet. If you really want to have them on Royal Canin, I'd wait until they're ready to be switched to adult food.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I am definatly a royal canin fan  :wave: tyson loves it


----------



## suzyb (Sep 10, 2005)

i have been feeding royal canin to my puppy because i used to feed him science diet and then a good friend (as well as the local pet store owner) said it has a lot of carcinogens and basically "bad stuff" for chi's w/ their proneness to heart problems and all. she HIGHLY recommended RC for puppies and then when he's a year old she said to feed him RC chihuahua. plus my chi loves it and he's a finicky eater so i suppose it all works out!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I don't know anything about RC (besides a lot of people here feed it to their dogs) but I like the fact Wellness is more of an all-natural type of food. Cooper didn't like their dry food but he loves their canned and gets a bit in his dry every day.

I just switched Cooper to Flint River Ranch and he LOVES it. And it's true what they say, your dog really doesn't poop much at all on it. :shock: (unless he ate a white chocolate candy bar the day before.)


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i havent seen RC or wellness around here. do you guys order it? im using nutro natural choice now but im thinking those 2 are obvioulsy better. where can i find it?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Do you have PetSmart in Florida?

They sell Royal Canin for the Chihuahua there.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

i love my cheese said:


> i havent seen RC or wellness around here. do you guys order it? im using nutro natural choice now but im thinking those 2 are obvioulsy better. where can i find it?


Is their a PetSmart or a PetCo in Boca? I get my Royal Canin from either PetCo or PetSmart they both sell it...however the Wellness canned food I get at a local pet shop as PetSmart doesn't sell it...but you can get RC at both of those stores :wave:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

yes we have petsmart and petco and petsupermarket around here. i guess i just havent been looking too hard  ill definitely look around next time im at petsmart. thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

I feed Elmo and Roo on Royal Canin small dog food and they love it. According to my vet its the only food they recommend and is excellent for a shiny coat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

i love my cheese said:


> i havent seen RC or wellness around here. do you guys order it? im using nutro natural choice now but im thinking those 2 are obvioulsy better. where can i find it?


To find out where it's sold, run over to http://www.oldmotherhubbard.com for retailers carrying Wellness in your area. Most times, places that have Wellness will have RC as well.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i feed my both chis nutro ultra mixed with canidae since they have no corn,no fillers,no soyno wheat.Good for dogs with allergy problems. here is a link to a website that carryes other excellent dog foods as well like Wellness,Innova,California Nutural,and more.Great prices and the lowest shipping around.Check it out.*http://www.premiumfoodsonline.com/site/972764/page/431103*


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

so i went to petsmart tonight to buy some RC and get chloe off puppy food since shes 9 months now and after i read the ingredients i wasnt too impressed. the 3rd ingredient was corn something which i thought wasnt the best for dogs and also they had that beet pulp stuff and i think i read that its also not too good. my nutro natural choice doesnt have that. just curious about it since i know the majority on here uses it. i also looked at a food called blue baffalo that looked pretty good. any advice would be appreciated. thank you :wave:


----------

